
OpenPGP support in Thunderbird 78 (summer 2020 release) - conductor
https://wiki.mozilla.org/Thunderbird:OpenPGP:2020
======
anoncake
> Enigmail requires the use of extension mechanisms, which will no longer be
> available in future versions of the Mozilla platform.

I hope zat komma does not belong zere.

> Instead of relying on users to obtain and install external software like
> GnuPG or GPG4Win, we intend to identify and use an alternative, compatible
> library and distribute it as part of Thunderbird on all supported platforms.

> We intend to identify and use another existing library that provides support
> for creating and processing OpenPGP messages

That sounds rather optimistic.

> Thunderbird 78 will not reuse the GnuPG file format, but will rather
> implement its own storage for keys and trust.

Great. I love keeping stuff in sync.

